# Clear Package



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a source for a clear(possibly self sealing) package for a single folded t-shirt where they also print on the packaging.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

These guys are awesome...
Clear Bags Envelopes Boxes Sleeves - Professional Packaging Supplies - Art, Photo, Scrapbook

Crystal Clear boxes and bags...
They even sell adhesive hang tags for retail display.
http://clearbags.com/?overview|misc

You can contact them for custom printing.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I too buy them from clearbags.com. they have really good prices and they are really nice


----------

